# Haie vom Strand



## 45erFlunder (24. Mai 2011)

Also da ich im Sommer nach Koh Samui fliege aber die chancen einen Hai dort zu fangen relativ gering sind und vorher noch 2 Wochen Urlaub habe, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand weiß wo ich eventuell in Europa (Irland, England) oder auch in anderen Regionen (Canaren) die möglichkeit besteht einen Hai/Rochen vom Ufer aus zu fangen (Boot wär auch gut, aber wird dann wahrscheinlich zu teuer, aber eine Ausfahrt wäre wahrscheinlich möglich). Mein Geld ist relativ begrenzt und deshalb dachte ich das ich eventuell mit Zelt und Brandungsrute losziehen könnte und mein Glück versuchen sollte, meinen Traum zu erfüllen. Ein kleiner Katzenhai würde mir auch schon schicken. Vielen Dank


----------



## volkerm (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Moin,

dann lege ich Dir mal Südwest- Irland ans Herz.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## rob (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

hallo!

dann fliege doch einmal nach namibia und du kannst rochen und haie vom strand fangen!

guckst du: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZvOxs2NLxw

lg rob


----------



## 45erFlunder (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Ja aber in Namibia kann ich net so toll Zelten is ja schon leicht kriminell und is deshalb zu teuer =( aber S-W Irland hört sich gut an, wie siehts da aus mit Hai vom Ufer? Bin über jede info, wo wie und wann dankbar! Ist Juli den die richtige Zeit? Wie stehen meine Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Boedchen (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Hallo, schreibe doch mal die Touristinfo Irland an,
habe mehr als einen Bericht Zuhause übers Aussergewöhnliche Rochenfangen vom Strand.
Sind aber alles sammt recht alte Berichte.
Wenn du also aktuelle info haben willst geht das nur über die Tourist info.
Wichtig in der Region ist allerdings die Wetterwarnungen.
Nur so als Tip


----------



## 45erFlunder (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Dankeschön schonmal!
Tourist info? Reißebüro oder im Internet?
Mfg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Was denn für Haie?

Katzenhaie z.B. haben wir in Irland beim Brandungsangeln an manchen Stellen als äußerst lästigen Beifang ständig gehabt, Nagelrochen auch hin und wieder..


----------



## 45erFlunder (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Ja, das hört sich doch schon gut an!
Wo den und wie groß waren sie? Jahreszeit wäre auch noch ganz interressant  Also wie schätzt du meine Chancen ende Juli den ein und fange ich sie tagsüber oder nachts #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Westküste, in der Gegend um Clifden, Ende Juli sollte passen, allerdings ist die Angelei völlig unspektakulär und die Biester einfach nur lästig wenn sie vor Ort sind...teilweise Dubletten am Paternostersystem, Angelei auf andere Arten nicht mehr vernünftig möglich, lassen sich wie ein nasser Sack einkurbeln und mit 50-100cm auch nicht wirklich groß, obendrein kann man die Fische für die Küche kaum vernünftig verwerten...


----------



## 45erFlunder (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Aber es sind Haie und somit meine ersten mit der Angel gefangenen seit 13 Jahren angelerfahrung! Danke an euch alle fuer die super Tips!


----------



## porbeagle (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*



45erFlunder schrieb:


> Aber es sind Haie und somit meine ersten mit der Angel gefangenen seit 13 Jahren angelerfahrung! Danke an euch alle fuer die super Tips!


 

Sie haben auf jeden Fall die schönsten Augen der Welt.
Wie ein Alien ganz stark.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*



porbeagle schrieb:


> Sie haben auf jeden Fall die schönsten Augen der Welt.
> Wie ein Alien ganz stark.




Schon mal 'n Alien gefangen?


----------



## daci7 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Also ich hab mal, so ca. vor 10-12 Jahren, zwei Wochen Urlaub in der Nähe von Cork (Irland) gemacht. Wir hatten da nen kleinen Bungalow gemietet und waren eigentlich fürs Radfahren und Wandern da. Natürlich musste meine Angel auch mit und so hab ich mich auch der Fliegenfischerei gewidmet und ein paar Forellen und Hechte fangen können... aber darum gehts ja nicht. 

Der Betreiber der Anlage, der von uns nur "Stollentroll" genannt wurde (aber das hat andere Gründe) war jedenfalls auch leidenschaftlicher Angler und hat ab und zu Tripps mit einem befreudneten Berufsfischer organisiert.

Zwei solcher Tripps hab ich damals mitgemacht, einmal auf Makrele/Dorsch/Conger und einmal eben auf Blauhai.
Die Touren waren von einem alten, kleinen Fischkutter und daher auch ohne jeglichen Klimbim und mit recht rustikalem Angelkram an Board - gefangen haben wir aber! Als Köder ne halbe Makrele so in 7-15m Tiefe an nem Lufballon als Pose neben dem Boot pendeln lassen und mit zerstampften Fischen ne Duftspur gezogen. 
Ich glaube wir waren 6 Leute an Board bei dem Haitripp und haben auch alle gedrillt. Ich leider nur einmal, aber das Ergebnis war ein Blauhai von immerhin 2,3m - mit knapp 13 Jahren war das natürlich nen super Drill 
Noch besser fand cih allerdings, dass man die Bisse der Fische oft beobachten konnte, da das wasser sehr klar war und man dann einen dunklen Schatten unterm Boot herziehen sah =)


----------



## 45erFlunder (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Fett, so was muss mir auch passieren, hat jemand ne günstige Adresse zum unterkommen in Irland (natürlich in ner Hairegion


----------



## Furchi1963 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haie vom Strand*

Vor 15 Jahren war ich in Namibia und habe dort vom Strand aus Kupferhaie gefangen. Die waren so um die 2,0 m lang und so ca. 60 KG schwer. Da hast du richtig was zum pumpen.


----------

